# Some parts needed...



## PanTheR11 (10/9/19)

Howsit everyone,

New to the forum, been lurking in the shadows for some time and decided it was about time to join and introduce myself  

My intro can be found on the introduction thread once it has been approved by the moderators 

So onto business ...

Does anyone have or stock the following items locally, don't want to import seeing as my stuff generally get's "lost" between Customs and SAPO  so do not want to risk it.

Looking for the following items:
- Bottom feed 510 connector
- Spring loaded 510 connector
- Fire buttons with screw terminals at the back
- Silicon squonk bottle (not sure about the sizing yet)
- DNA75C or similar chip

Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (10/9/19)

PanTheR11 said:


> Howsit everyone,
> 
> New to the forum, been lurking in the shadows for some time and decided it was about time to join and introduce myself
> 
> ...


Hi @PanTheR11 ;

Welcome to the forum! The only place that I am aware of (there might be others) that stocks DNA chips is the Vape Den. They currently seem to be out of stock of the DNA75C (https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/accessories/products/evolv-dna-75-color-board). Perhaps you could contact @Pho3niX90 and find out when he is expecting stock again (and whether he might be able to source some of the other items on your list).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanTheR11 (10/9/19)

Thanks bud, glad to be here.

I will get in touch with Pho3niX90

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/19)

Welcome @PanTheR11 - hope you get what you looking for
Let us know how it goes


----------



## PanTheR11 (11/9/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome @PanTheR11 - hope you get what you looking for
> Let us know how it goes



Thank you, I will definitely keep everyone updated.


----------

